

Hypervisor Live Migration Intel/AMD incompatibilities - samyxp17
http://dearcloud.com/?p=115

======
Locke1689
I'm not really certain what they're referring to. The VM itself should be
completely portable between VMMs. The VMMs, however, are completely
system/processor dependent.

MSRs and the like should not pose an issue for the VM as the VMM should
present Intel or AMD compatible via the CPUID instruction. If the OS supports
AMD processors natively then it should support the AMD CPUID. Similarly, if
the OS supports Intel it should support Intel CPUID.

Edit: OK, I missed the part about Live Migration. I never really saw this as
an issue because I never considered using Live Migration in a mixed-processor
environment. Generally, I wouldn't recommend it (I highly doubt that AMD and
Intel are suddenly going to become identical).

